# ZFS Disk Errors



## newton (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm getting an error on one of my ZFS RAID-Z disks:


```
(ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB:   61 56 5e 9e ab 40 1e 00 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM Status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): Retrying command
```

I just replaced ada1, and it's currently resilvering.  I'm starting to get the same error.  Is there a way *I* can determine the problem prior to replacing more parts?  I'm thinking of trying the cable, the PSU and then the motherboard.

Edit: I didn't see anything that screamed broken in smart status, although there were several higher instances of different measurements (as compared to a few other disks in the array). `zpool status` returned no errors.


----------



## Savagedlight (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd try a different cable, then a different SATA port if possible.


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 6, 2013)

The cable or port are the likely culprits.  I've had a similar experience on my desktop.  One of the SATA ports will cause checksum errors on any disk plugged into it and went away when plugged into another.


----------

